# Epic Urban Fantasy Sequel - The Trinity Saga: The White Knight - $0.99



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Length: 130,000 Words.

Book Two in the Trinity saga.

So what does one do when one is a seventy-year-old man in love with a headstrong eighteen-year-old girl who has a knack for finding trouble? One pushes her away and right into danger, of course.

In Lucius Knight's defense, he is a vampire that ages four times slower than your average human, so his seventy-years is only seventeen to him. But the girl of his dreams is human, and there are laws enforced by the human governments and the inhuman council of angels called The Nemuri that forbid him from being able to love Imogen. However, in trying to let Imogen go, he becomes involved in a cat-and-mouse chase with an assassin called The White Knight.

Things become personal for Lucius when The White Knight has Imogen in his grasp.

Between being loyal to the Nemuri, being faithful to Balthasar, and being true to himself, Lucius is falling apart at the seams as he tries to save Imogen, keep a certain fire-bending villain at bay, and solve the mystery behind The White Knight.

Includes preview of The Trinity Saga: The Memory Keeper.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey there!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Bought both Ronnell - I like forward to reading them.  Thanks!  
-Jenna


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks J,

Even though you said that you only read high-end fantasy, I hope you still enjoy the read!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Ronnell. . .great news on the new book. . . .and just a brief, friendly reminder of our 'rules'. 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Baking Unscrupulous Mayberry Pie... I wonder just how a pie can be unscrupulous


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

"Who the hell is Jose da Silva Pereira?"


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Hyugaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Traveling in a fried out combie, on a hippie trail head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous; she took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said:
"Do you come from a land down under? Where women go and men plunder? Can't you hear - can't you hear the thunder? You better run - you better take cover!"


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Fantastic covers, Ronnell. Who did them?

Congrats on your books, too. Great reviews on your first.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

These books sound like something my daughter would enjoy. But I tend to steer her away from adult-oriented themes since she's only 15...so what's the ratings?  

Sandy


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Sandra, to answer your question these books are all right for 4th grade and up, though they are aimed at an older audience. There's no sex, no swearing, no alcohol, no drugs, just a great adventure with smart dialogue and great characters.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

You have a "w" in your great.  But, I'll check these out!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

It's funny that you pointed that out, Mathias (oddly enough there's a character with your name in this series) there was just a topic in the Writer's Cafe discussing whether typos in your posts affect whether people purchase your books or not.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2010)

RonnellDPorter said:


> It's funny that you pointed that out, Mathias (oddly enough there's a character with your name in this series) there was just a topic in the Writer's Cafe discussing whether typos in your posts affect whether people purchase your books or not.


not me...posting is like texting. lol is not propper english no matter how bad we want it to be, I see well written, well thought out posts that have FYI or LOL in them and ask myself why the poster bothered with the rest of it. its comunication plain and simple so if the message gets across then it gets across. i was just giving you a bump back to the top of he bazar in hopes that you might hit my "700 page FRE Preview" post back to the to too!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Ah, so it's tat for tit, huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I suppose it is.  We could actually start a dialogue.  Like Hey how do I make my cover pictures not so HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Now, see, we don't allow tit for tat bumping if we know about it, so you two have just made all of your posts to each other suspect.  Also, read the Forum Decorum; you're not allowed to bump your threads by using the word bump.

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

> Now, see, we don't allow tit for tat bumping if we know about it, so you two have just made all of your posts to each other suspect. Also, read the Forum Decorum; you're not allowed to bump your threads by using the word bump.
> 
> Betsy
> Book Bazaar Moderator


Thanks Betsy, but you're a couple of weeks late; there was already a big reaming for M.R. for contacting us in PM's trying to get us to bump his in exchange for his bumps. We played mod, and there was a huge thread about where the line to self-promotion and whatnot is, blahblahblah. But good to know that you step in when you see them.

Also, I can use any word for my weekly bumps but the word bump? Why?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

Just curious, did you get that PM?  After looking at your cover work, I really want to see of you cab make my map look good, I know that has nothing to do with The White Knight, but I am downloading the sample so it is a tangable link............


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ronnell--

Didn't notice the date...glad y'all have worked it out. I do try to read every post, but every now and then I have to do a little catch up.



RonnellDPorter said:


> Also, I can use any word for my weekly bumps but the word bump? Why?


If you were unaware of the rule, I suggest you read (or re-read) the Forum Decorum. There may be other good stuff in there that you've missed, too... 



> - Members who make repeated short-phrase posts may be viewed as posting simply to bump their post count or to make their forum signatures more prominent. Those posts may be deleted and repeat offendors may be banned, at the sole discretion of the moderator team.


and



> Do not "bump" your thread with the word "bump" or through similar tactics.


So, no, you can't use just any word, but "bump" by itself is a particularly poor choice. When chat falls silent when you're with your friends, do you suddenly say "bump?"  The idea here at KindleBoards is to have conversation. Yes, frequently the conversation is silly (the Davids are pros), but that happens face-to-face, too. Nothing would be more boring to read than a page full of "bumps." Our members deserve more than that. I read all the Book Bazaar posts (eventually ). Authors have found great ways to do their weekly bumps that treat our membership with the respect it deserves. We appreciate that.

Thanks for the question....carry on!

Betsy


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

So if anyone HAS read this book... I'm curious; was the ending outrageous? Anyone get angry? Anyone confused? Anyone see it coming?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I guess no one has.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, if there's anyone I can trust it's a stranger at the gym holding a dirty needle...


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Have I mentioned that it's finally fall? Anyone else excited about this wonderful news?


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

October Fright Sale! The White Knight is only 99 cents for the whole month - Happy Halloween!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

sequel. Read it. But read the first one. Otherwise this one may be enjoyable, but nonsensical.


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

This is the last week to get both The Pocket Watch and The White Knight for $1! Read them now because the epic journey of book 3, The Memory Keeper, will be released sooner than you'll know it!


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, the sale is over - but there are plenty who will vouch that you should read this story anyway! Lol


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Action? Romance? Magic? Science? You mean that this series has them all?

That's right!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks interesting, I bought book one. I'm sure my sister will read it as well, we tend to enjoy the same type of books.

Theresa


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I hope that you both enjoy Imogen & Lucius since they're really the heart of the series


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

She will LEARN to love him


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Get it now at the low price of $2.99


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so happy, I'm getting closer to redeeming myself for the horrible atrocity that I wrote at the end of The White Knight by getting closer to the happy ending of book 3


----------



## RonnellDPorter (Apr 20, 2010)

Well happy holidays, new low price just for the occasion


----------

